# Clean bulk - carbs after evening training?



## DanMac (Dec 18, 2010)

Alright guys,

I'm currently on my 3rd bulk now and have an even 40/40/20 macro split across nearly all meals throughout the day. Although, I've been currently sticking with a pure protein and fat post-workout meal (around 8pm). What's your opinion on this, is there more benefit to introduce cabs post-workout than the potential negatives of unwanted fat gain..

Cheers


----------



## Stu_76 (Sep 29, 2013)

IMO carbs are more essential in the meals following training than before. Have a read of PSCarbs sticky about Timed Carb Dieting which is an interesting read. I'm going to give it a go in a few weeks!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I train late myself and always include carbs in my post workout shake and final meal before bed. If you are eating extra calories throughout the day then you will gain regardless of when you have them.


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi Danmac

IMO carbs after training are a must. If you have had a hard session in the gym your muscles are looking to take in carbs. You don't need to worry too much about fat gain as long as it fits in your macros. And to be honest mate even when cutting one of the most important time I would recommend carbs is after training to ensure you maintain your muscles.

You may have heard of this example before but after training think of your muscles as sponges ready to soak in the carbs you eat ?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Fat with protein is not recommended post training as it slows down to absorption of the protein too much.

Good to take at bedtime though and any other time of the day just not after training


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

I used the times carb for approach for 16 weeks last year and got in the best shape of my life, but I cycled carbs as well, kept protein and fat rufferly the same each day of the week and went from 400g carb high days followed by a low 150g day, but only had carbs pre an post workout on high days and only post workout on low days, Fitted in well with work and my life style so I was able to stick with it


----------



## DanMac (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks everyone!



khani3 said:


> Hi Danmac
> 
> IMO carbs after training are a must. If you have had a hard session in the gym your muscles are looking to take in carbs. You don't need to worry too much about fat gain as long as it fits in your macros. And to be honest mate even when cutting one of the most important time I would recommend carbs is after training to ensure you maintain your muscles.
> 
> You may have heard of this example before but after training think of your muscles as sponges ready to soak in the carbs you eat ?


Indeed, I'm trying to minimise fat gain this bulk (compared to my other bulks) so that cutting is less of a ball ache.

What's your opinion on the quantity of post workout carbs? Miss carbs for breakfasts and then have the quantity post workout.. Or spread carbs evenly across all my meals?


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

I have 200g carbs between 8pm and 10pm, which is after training. I look decent at the moment.


----------



## vader (Oct 8, 2013)

A lot of people i know vary on this but, i have carbs after training and also before bed and i too am during a 'clean' bulk right now (or was, until i raised my fats and carbs again because i came to a stand-still after two months) either way - i think some instant carbs and protein streight after training will do you the world of good its in you then when your most catabolic and your body is yearning for nutrients - also, your metabolism is usually higher after training and does instigate or put your body at a higher level/state to burn fat - staying lean while bulking is the clever way to go but you don't want your body to rip into any muscle gains or potential gains when what (i think it needs) is a good source of carbs and protein - i also ate 30g of carbs and 40g protein the minute before i went to sleep for months, and no fat gain - as with everything i suppose everybody is different - hope your bulk carries on strong, vader


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

@DanMac

Don't miss your morning carbs. Your be grumpy all day long 

Calculate your carb intake based on your macros and just add an additional meal so that you can include it as a post workout. Keep your protein the same andjust change your Fat intake post workout to before bed.

After training you only want quick carbs and protein. Fat will only slow down the process


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

Ideally after training you will have your PWO shake consisting of just Whey Protein and Dextrose and/or Maltodextrin

Then one hour later a big carb meal with slow release carb sources such as sweet potato, brown rice etc


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

PRD said:


> Ideally after training you will have your PWO shake consisting of just Whey Protein and Dextrose and/or Maltodextrin
> 
> Then one hour later a big carb meal with slow release carb sources such as sweet potato, brown rice etc


half right..

the 1 hour post workout meal should be higher GI complex fibrous carbs /w electrolytes i.e. white potato, jasmine rice, pineapple, bananna etc


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> half right..
> 
> the 1 hour post workout meal should be higher GI complex fibrous carbs /w electrolytes i.e. white potato, jasmine rice, pineapple, bananna etc


Cheers i didnt know that, :thumb:

whats the banana or pineapple for (Im assuming pineapple for digestion?)


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

PRD said:


> Cheers i didnt know that, :thumb:
> 
> whats the banana or pineapple for (Im assuming pineapple for digestion?)


pineapple for me as a small amount of sugar in that window is acceptable, its lovely and is a desert for my plain 4rse meal! 

banana is rich in potassium, great for carrying the nutrients. i always salt my pwo meal too


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

L11 said:


> I have 200g carbs between 8pm and 10pm, which is after training. I look decent at the moment.


Do you have any carbs before training or just PWO?


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

rsd147 said:


> Do you have any carbs before training or just PWO?


Just pwo


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

L11 said:


> Just pwo


No carbs in the morning or anything just save them just for pwo?


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

PRD said:


> Cheers i didnt know that, :thumb:
> 
> whats the banana or pineapple for (Im assuming pineapple for digestion?)


Pineapple also in case of unexpected blow job throughout the day.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

rsd147 said:


> No carbs in the morning or anything just save them just for pwo?


Exactly that, I have around 200g carbs between 8 and 10


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

I do 1000kcal shake with oats added so about 1200 and then I eat a huge meal an hour later with loads of carbs.

During the day very moderate carbs.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

L11 said:


> Exactly that, I have around 200g carbs between 8 and 10


I'm same zero carb till training then have pre intra post with carbs


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

bail said:


> I'm same zero carb till training then have pre intra post with carbs


I've tried pre workout carbs, didn't make any difference to my performance so I've stuck with having bigger rice portions!


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

Pre workout carbs actually make me more sluggish and tired. Ive been training fasted every morning and then adding in carbs directly after to replenish. Fats/protein/veg throughout the day after.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

braxbro said:


> Pre workout carbs actually make me more sluggish and tired. Ive been training fasted every morning and then adding in carbs directly after to replenish. Fats/protein/veg throughout the day after.


Cause I go zero carb all day then have 100 gram oats right before workout it hits me little like a pre workout stim I have v physical job tho so would prob faint by the time I got to the gym without them haha


----------



## jakshinks (May 1, 2013)

rsd147 said:


> Do you have any carbs before training or just PWO?


I train in the evening and tend to not have carbs in the morning at all! After lunch and before workout Ill have oats, sweet pots etc and PWO is what has been mentioned above; PWO shake with high GI carbs (sugar) followed by white rice! I fry it in coconut oil with veggies, chicken and sweet chillin sauce! Goes down a treat!


----------

